# Advice please



## shirl62 (18 January 2017)

A mature beginner ( 62yr) vertically challenged ( 4' 10'' with short legs ). My question is what would be the ideal pony/horse size to be able to be balanced when learning to ride. I have been on a couple of short walks/trots and feel the horse/pony given for me to ride is chosen due to my inexperience. I feel that they are too broad and my hips initially feel as though they are being dislocated initially. Any thoughts from anyone would be welcome. I did a bit of riding in my teens but it was a question of gripping on with the legs and hoping for the best! 

Shirl


----------



## Amye (18 January 2017)

Hmm... obviously it's difficult to say exactly what size might be suitable for you - as alot for beginners goes on temperament, and people prefer different things. I prefer broader, stocky horses, slimmer horses I always feel a bit perched on. But there will be people with the completely opposite view!

From what you've said, it sounds like the horse you rode was a bit wide for you, though it might just be your body getting used to being in that position and once you've done it a few times you'll find it more comfortable. So if you're looking for ideal, a slim small pony would suit you fine.

If you're learning to ride in a riding school, the most important thing to them will be to put you on a horse with the temperament that suits. They will look at their horses available, and chose one for you that is suitable for your experience level. They will take into consideration weight too, so the horse doesn't have someone too heavy on them. And they will take into consideration height but the first two points are the most important. 

You could mention to the riding school you'd prefer something slimmer and they might be able to accommodate. Or have you tried stretching beforehand to see if that helps?


----------



## Irishdiamond (18 January 2017)

I've gotten on horses and I've felt immediately like I'm doing the splits. Unfortunately a-lot of cobs are used in riding schools, they can be very wide so I would definitely mention it to your instructor/teacher. Ask do they have any horses that aren't as wide due to your hips. I'm sure they have slimmer ones with a good temperament. They are bound to sympathize as even for all ages a wide horse can be sore to ride especially with short legs. Stretches before are a good tip, one leg forward one leg back and hold for 10 secs.


----------



## ihatework (18 January 2017)

There is no hard and fast rule really, but as you sound tiny you will probably be better on a native type. Trouble is they can come on the rounder side, which as you have experienced can hurt hips.
Another factor might be the saddle, some have a wider twist than others.
For now I'd be less concerned with height if horse (within reason), and more focussed on type - so safe and sensible but not too wide


----------



## shirl62 (18 January 2017)

Thanks Amye for your useful information...I have been doing exercises/balancing with an exercise ball. There is so much to learn. I read loads on here lurking in the background.

Shirl


----------



## Amye (18 January 2017)

shirl62 said:



			Thanks Amye for your useful information...I have been doing exercises/balancing with an exercise ball. There is so much to learn. I read loads on here lurking in the background.

Shirl
		
Click to expand...

That's good  Exercises should help if you get a wider horse. But if you do feel they are a bit too wide then mention to your instructor and see if they get sort out something a bit slimmer for you  

You never stop learning! I spent a long time in riding schools and now own my own and have learnt so much in the past year but know there's so much I still need to learn


----------



## shirl62 (18 January 2017)

Its such a great responsibility having your own horse and a great expense , but nice to have your own to have that special bond with. All I want to be able to do is be able to walk, trot and a leisurely canter competently and confidently. I see you are in Leeds, so am I . Any advice on riding schools. I live in the LS8 area


----------



## Amye (19 January 2017)

shirl62 said:



			Its such a great responsibility having your own horse and a great expense , but nice to have your own to have that special bond with. All I want to be able to do is be able to walk, trot and a leisurely canter competently and confidently. I see you are in Leeds, so am I . Any advice on riding schools. I live in the LS8 area
		
Click to expand...

It is! Emphasis on the expense   

I'm sure you'll pick that up easy enough and then probably want to do more! My mum started learning to ride around 4 years ago saying she just wanted to be able to walk, trot and canter to be able to come out hacking with me, but then she started jumping and loved it. She only does little cross poles and small XC jumps but she's done way more than she envisaged.

Hmmm I think i'm on the wrong side of Leeds haha. I learnt to ride at Throstle Nest riding school which is in Bradford (Greengates - but will be moving to Wilsden in June as they've lost their land). Their emphasis is very much on fun.

There's also Acrecliffe which I rode at a couple of times, they are good and you can get up to a good standard with them, though I they may be too far out for you, in Otley.


Ones closer to you... Saxton riding centre, Middleton Park equestrian centre. 

There might be more, you can probably find them on Google. Those are all BHS approved riding centres.


----------



## LadySam (19 January 2017)

I agree with the others re height.  I'm also a shorty (5'2 with short legs) and 47 and my preference is the taller the better.  Always has been.  Anything above 16hh and I'm happy.  As has been mentioned, width is more of an issue with short legs, and the hip discomfort is likely something your body will take some time to adjust to.  It will get better the more you ride, but yes narrower is better right now, height won't affect you so much (as long as there's a mounting block!).

Safe and sensible is the most important though.  The ideal is a schoolmaster type who is not a plod but will be forgiving of you, will help you get skills and confidence up and won't present you with any ratbag horse problems.  It's worth bringing it up with your riding school in a friendly way.  They might not have the perfect horse available, but if they know your preferences they'll probably make the effort to accommodate you even if it's not immediately - i.e. get you off the beginners' plod and onto something more suitable as soon as they can.


----------



## Almonzor (19 January 2017)

I'm a tall guy and I've found that a broad horse is nicer for my build that a slim one, so I can see how you would prefer it the other way round.  Exercises on the ball are very good for opening the hips and extending the reach of the lower leg.  Comfort is also dependent on the action of the horse too, I can sit the trot on some get bounced around on others.


----------



## SpringArising (19 January 2017)

I'm a shorty as well at 5'1.

I can ride two things of the same height but feel completely different on them. E.g. had a 13 hand Sec B who I felt massive on, but rode a 12.3 Cob and felt fine (although her trot was much more choppy and uncomfy than the Sec B's).

I felt just right on the Sec D in my pic, who was about 14.1.


----------

